# Tajima Chalk Lines



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

SAcarpenter said:


> Wind and rain


My guys think that I am impervious to rain. It really doesn't bother me all that much. The wind we have really learned to deal with working on the Lake Erie shore for the last 4 months. We still hate it, but we have learned to deal with it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can stand a lot of things but wind sucks to work in. Especially cold wind!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I can stand a lot of things but wind sucks to work in. Especially cold wind!


Is there such a thing as cold wind in Cali?


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

The wind always seems to pick up as soon as I pick up a sheet of plywood.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Is there such a thing as cold wind in Cali?


Not really. I guess 49 degrees and windy is a great day for some. We get some nasty Santa Ana winds that blow through here in the fall. They can be as much as 70 MPH straight line gusts.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Warren said:


> My guys think that I am impervious to rain. It really doesn't bother me all that much. The wind we have really learned to deal with working on the Lake Erie shore for the last 4 months. We still hate it, but we have learned to deal with it.


Personally i dont mind rain, unless its a downpour, but the guys attitudes tend to tank if i make them work in it too long


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

asgoodasdead said:


> The wind always seems to pick up as soon as I pick up a sheet of plywood.


On Thursday, we had very little wind all morning. As soon as this wall was ready to lift, we had 20mph steady winds the rest of the day. The wind always seems to know what your working on.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Not really. I guess 49 degrees and windy is a great day for some. We get some nasty Santa Ana winds that blow through here in the fall. They can be as much as 70 MPH straight line gusts.


I'm just glad I'm not one of those unlucky Canadian fellows. Lol. 

Dang. Must be fun building decks in those kinds of wind...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm just glad I'm not one of those unlucky Canadian fellows. Lol. Dang. Must be fun building decks in those kinds of wind...


It's only a couple weeks out of the year, we don't work on those says. But in the backyards it actually is a lot calmer. Don't get me wrong I'm not complaining. I get to build decks when it's 75 degrees in the middle of January.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the Tajima, but I've never bothered switching the line to fishing line in the Irwin's or Stanleys. The Tajimas have just the right rewind ratio, too.


----------



## Shane O (Apr 4, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm just glad I'm not one of those unlucky Canadian fellows. Lol. Dang. Must be fun building decks in those kinds of wind...


Yeah. Try sheathing a 12/12 in December with 50mph gusts. 

It only gets windy while lifting or carry ply.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Irwin= Chevy Nova 

Tajima = Cadillac 

Both will run and get you where you want to go, but why not go with comfort and style?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys should try the black plastic Tajima chalk boxes.

They are $16 and they jamb less. Something to do with the anti jamb gears? I had a red one that was a PITA. I'd never buy another.

I get about a year out of the black ones. At $16 I'm ok with that.

After using the tajima, I absolutely hate the irwin or stanley chalk lines now.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

SAcarpenter said:


> We found a permanent blue at the local supplier that is real good through rain and snow.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the black plastic chalk line. I dont think its so great. It's too bulky and dosen't fit in my small pouch pocket like the others do. Also the hook is too dam big. Cant see the mark like the cheap boxes. Oh well,,,can't please everybody lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Shane O (Apr 4, 2014)

mike d. said:


> I have the black plastic chalk line. I dont think its so great. It's too bulky and dosen't fit in my small pouch pocket like the others do. Also the hook is too dam big. Cant see the mark like the cheap boxes. Oh well,,,can't please everybody lol:thumbsup:


Why not salvage the hook off the the cheaper
Box? I just remember to mark it either a half inch from the edge, or 2".


----------

